# Why over air updates for your BMW won't be coming soon



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hate firmware updates that you have to pay for.


----------



## CitizenOfDreams (Aug 31, 2013)

rmjames007 said:


> I hate firmware updates that you have to pay for.


As bad as they are, they are still better than "free" updates silently installed while you sleep.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

I would be happy just to have the clock update the time automatically like my cell phone does.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

I kinda don't understand that one. It's got GPS or Sat radio why not time synch from those sources?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Having older cars there are loads of updates I would like - free or not.
I have yet to see reliable non dealer updates. Maybe I should learn.


----------

